
Unlocking the iPhone: Inside the Government's War with Apple - lladnar
https://www.fastcompany.com/90453437/inside-the-10-million-cyber-lab-trying-to-break-apples-iphone
======
gbvy
From the article: ... Vance is skeptical that Apple doesn’t have a secret
backdoor. “They get into my phone all the time because they upgrade my
operating systems and they send me messages,” he says.

I do not expect the Manhattan DA to have more than a superficial understanding
of technology, but after a statement like that it is fair to expect him to be
corrected, educated, and the article to call out "that's not how any of this
works"

